# THE CHOP SHOP IS BACK!



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL AFTER A LITTLE BREAK I DECIDED TO START BUILDING AGAIN AND START HANDLEING BUSINESS.

1996 BIG BODY CADILLAC.





























MORE MASTER'S TO FOLLOW.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: #2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 16 2007, 08:40 PM~7707909
> *WELL AFTER A LITTLE BREAK I DECIDED TO START BUILDING AGAIN AND START HANDLEING BUSINESS.
> 
> 1986 BIG BODY CADILLAC.
> ...


this is not an 86! More like 96!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i want one of those caddies!!!!


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

aawwww sh%* biggz that "BIGBODY" iz coming out clean homie....cant wait!!! lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

HELL YEAH!

I want one of the 4-door '90s too! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet, can't wait for ya to finsh these up. :cheesy:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 16 2007, 09:43 PM~7707934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


give me that front end :0 :0 :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT ELCO IS BAD BIGGS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


Thank you Bigg homie for holding it down!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:nicoderm: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i had to put the box caprice in primer to get a real good look at it.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 16 2007, 09:54 PM~7708613
> *i had to put the box caprice in primer to get a real good look at it.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT BIGGS I WANT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THE MASTER IS AT WORK, JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH BIGGS AND COULD NOT HEAR HIM THAT GOOD. HE WAS CUTTING UP SHIT. SOUNDS LIKE WHEN YOU WALK ONTO A BODY SHOP AND THE GRINDERS ARE WORKING. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK PRIMO.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

caprice is lookin nice.. so are the caddys and the rest :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY BIGGZ ARE U GOING TO UPDATE TO THE 96 SIDE MIRRORS ?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 16 2007, 09:33 PM~7708894
> *HEY BIGGZ ARE U GOING TO UPDATE TO THE 96 SIDE MIRRORS ?????
> *


EDDIE, SEND HIM YOUR MIRRORS OFF YOUR BIG BODY CADDY SO BIGGS CAN COPY THEM............ :biggrin: STILL WAITING ON MY CADDY............... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 16 2007, 09:37 PM~7708926
> *EDDIE, SEND HIM YOUR MIRRORS OFF YOUR BIG BODY CADDY SO BIGGS CAN COPY THEM............ :biggrin: STILL WAITING ON MY CADDY............... :biggrin:
> *


OFF OF MY REAL 1:1 CADDY???? :0 LOL....CANT DO THAT, THATS A NO NO...LOL.....GOT UR PM BETO BOUT MY MODEL THO....HMMMM WELL IM AN ELECTRICIAN SO I HAVE A MESSED UP WORK SCHEDULE :angry: JUST WAIT FOR THE NEXT SHOW N ILL GIVE IN N SELL IT TO U :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 16 2007, 10:33 PM~7708894
> *HEY BIGGZ ARE U GOING TO UPDATE TO THE 96 SIDE MIRRORS ?????
> *


thank's for the comp's homie's..

i will be making the side mirror's to make it a 95, 96.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 16 2007, 11:54 PM~7708613
> *i had to put the box caprice in primer to get a real good look at it.
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good man! what year is this supposed to be?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 17 2007, 01:50 AM~7709015
> *Lookin good man! what year is this supposed to be?
> *


ill gues 87 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 16 2007, 10:50 PM~7709015
> *Lookin good man! what year is this supposed to be?
> *


it's an 86-87 bob. im going for this look.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ENJOY HOMIE'S


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn that's some great progress! Those caddys are sick. Thanks for the tip too.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 01:18 AM~7709192
> *it's an 86-87 bob. im going for this look.
> 
> 
> ...



looks pretty damn close! nice work!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BOB..  

Still not done on the fab work, it will look like it or it won't be put out. and if that don't work, it will meet the bottom of my boot's :0 and it will be all put it on video.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 17 2007, 12:07 AM~7709421
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AZTEKONE (Nov 20, 2003)

looking tight biggs cant wait


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i like the little tip on the BIGGbody caddy i never thought of doing things like that .....


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

so which one would be cheaper for the caddy...getting the limo and makin' it yourself, or getting one from you after you get it cast?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good wey :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice!!! the master at work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great fab work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the mastermind always at work :thumbsup: 

Lookin good bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 17 2007, 02:29 AM~7709603
> *so which one would be cheaper for the caddy...getting the limo and makin' it yourself, or getting one from you after you get it cast?
> *


that's a question i can't answer right now.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 01:50 AM~7709348
> *THANK'S BOB..
> 
> Still not done on the fab work, it will look like it or it won't be put out. and if that don't work, it will meet the bottom of my boot's  :0 and it will be all put it on video.
> *



LMAO!! well i am sure it's gonna look like the real one, so don't stomp it ! :0 
speaking of that, it would be funny to stomp a vintage kit worth $400 on video. Just to make some collectors cry :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 17 2007, 08:16 AM~7710546
> *LMAO!! well i am sure it's gonna look like the real one, so don't stomp it !  :0
> speaking of that, it would be funny to stomp a vintage kit worth $400 on video. Just to make some collectors cry  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: it should come out ok bro. i wont crush it, it will be casted. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 10:22 AM~7710580
> *:biggrin: it should come out ok bro.  i wont crush it,  it will be casted. :biggrin:
> *



right on! i will have to see if i can get one. i hope there is enough to go around when it's done. i used to have a 79 box. 350cid , man what a floatin boat! damn thing was soo comfortable on the interstate, it literally felt like i was floating.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 17 2007, 08:26 AM~7710600
> *right on! i will have to see if i can get one. i hope there is enough to go around when it's done. i used to have a 79 box. 350cid , man what a floatin boat! damn thing was soo comfortable on the interstate, it literally felt like i was floating.
> *


i got one with your name on it bro i will hold it for you.  i used to have one too. it was an x police car. that thing was fast and had the 5.7 in it all suped up. the only thing i didnt like was it was a 4 door. other then that i would of kept it.


----------



## casino2595 (Jul 21, 2006)

damn when are those going to be done? would love to have one or three.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THE CAR'S YOU SEE ARE ALMOST DONE AND WILL BE FOR SALE REAL SOON.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

standing in line for a fleetwood....[takes a number]....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

biggs u gonna modify the 2003 linc limo to a 4 door towncar and cast it???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 17 2007, 05:47 PM~7713703
> *standing in  line for a fleetwood....[takes a number]....
> *


I AM # 6 YOU MUST BE # BUT TO BE SAFE YOU PAY UP IN ADVANCE AND IN FULL ! :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 </span>


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 04:24 PM~7713950
> *I  AM  #  6    YOU  MUST  BE  #  BUT  TO  BE  SAFE    YOU  PAY  UP IN  ADVANCE  AND  IN  FULL ! :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0 </span>
> *


STFU dick , if i have to prepay i will....... i keep tellig you its not all low budget around here anymore , now get off my nutts........ :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 17 2007, 06:25 PM~7713956
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

#1----BIGGS
#2----ROGER
#3----BETO
#4----TWINN
#5----MARINATE
#6----MINI
#7<>1,234,456,333-------EVERYONE ELSE BEFORE CMC
#1,234,456,334 --- PRE PAID IN FULL CMC


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 04:35 PM~7714022
> *:biggrin:
> 
> #1----BIGGS
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN MINI. OH WAIT I MEAN CMC I FEEL SORRY FOR YOU. GLAD IT AIN'T ME CAUSE I DON'T HAVE THE MONEY TO BUY ONE. ONLY HAVE THE MONEY TO BUY A CAPRICE OFF DIDI WHEN EVER HE MAKES  .


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

it all in fun , mini knows im good for it......


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

pick your's up from betoscustom..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

umm, umm!! long and low!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this one will have a color on it i never done before. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man those are SOOOOOO clean


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 07:25 PM~7714743
> *this one will have a color on it i never done before. :biggrin:
> *


what could that possibly be ??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 17 2007, 06:30 PM~7714803
> *what could that possibly be ??
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

pink?? :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 17 2007, 06:38 PM~7714889
> *pink??  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


real close but no cigar. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7715011
> *real close but no cigar. :biggrin:
> *


chameleon... dont say no cuz thats lots of colors :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

MAGENTA! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2007, 06:50 PM~7715024
> *chameleon... dont say no cuz thats lots of colors  :biggrin:
> *


no and dbl no. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IS IT CALLED GNJFBNVJUBNFVNUVGNGNNDFJNJ?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i know i know


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2007, 07:02 PM~7715148
> *i know i know
> *


bastid. 


got the back window of the cadillac the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you know you need to put me on that waiting list homie!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 17 2007, 07:28 PM~7715383
> *you know you need to put me on that waiting list homie!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 10:01 PM~7715132
> *no and dbl no. :biggrin:
> *


  primer :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 08:22 PM~7714714
> *pick your's up from betoscustom..
> 
> 
> ...


73 ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 08:15 PM~7715886
> *73  ?
> *


73 and 71's


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 10:31 PM~7716056
> *73 and 71's
> *


LOL! I need both ! LOL !  HEY BETO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 05:35 PM~7714022
> *:biggrin:
> 
> #1----BIGGS
> ...


#1 ebay
#2 ebay
#3 ebay
#784307643925875-87ebay
:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ANOTHER CHOP SHOP RIDE ALMOST DONE. JUST NEED'S A LIL PUTTY AND SANDING.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 09:14 PM~7716485
> *:0 Damn!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: THANK'S BRO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

when i get home i get pics up of the other 1's !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 09:39 PM~7716639
> *when i  get  home  i  get    pics  up  of    the  other  1's !
> *


WHAT OTHER ONE'S? :buttkick:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2007, 09:38 PM~7716122
> *#1 ebay
> #2 ebay
> #3 ebay
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Apr 17 2007, 09:54 PM~7716746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU LIKE THAT HA.?. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 09:03 PM~7716390
> *ANOTHER CHOP SHOP RIDE ALMOST DONE. JUST NEED'S A LIL PUTTY AND SANDING.
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 11:44 PM~7716675
> *WHAT OTHER ONE'S? :buttkick:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SHES READY


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2007, 10:45 PM~7717096
> *SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2007, 11:45 PM~7717096
> *SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That's sick! 

"Shes ready" - Do you need my address now or later? :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Quick & clean work on that 90's caddy biggs, i like it! What happend with the one J sent to have casted? Any word on it yet?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2007, 07:45 PM~7717096
> *SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


77-79????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 18 2007, 01:45 AM~7717096
> *SHES READY
> 
> 
> ...


 i want 2 door  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

get a promo....


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

been waiting on a 4door. i am gonna have to get one of those when they are available. sick work. keep it up.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn, Biggs and twinn, you are pullin the shit out!! SNAPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 09:03 PM~7716390
> *ANOTHER CHOP SHOP RIDE ALMOST DONE. JUST NEED'S A LIL PUTTY AND SANDING.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good homie.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i got 3 promo 2 doors , beto got them all the time ....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 SPEECHLESS...NO WONDER YOU DIDN'T CHIRP BACK!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 18 2007, 07:07 AM~7718543
> *:0  :0 SPEECHLESS...NO WONDER YOU DIDN'T CHIRP BACK!
> *


got to get the prouduct done homie.  beto said dam primo sound's like a body shop down there. plastic and resin flying everywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 11:17 AM~7719751
> *got to get the prouduct done homie.  beto said dam primo sound's like a body shop down there. plastic and resin flying everywhere. :biggrin:
> *



X-2 THAT MAKE TWO OF US...I FINISHED THE LUX & PAINTED THE TROKITA!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

yeah cast me a fleet wood lac ... i dont care i would take the worst looking one .. 

i've wanted one forever and a day i hope i can get in on this round


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

miralo muy chingon


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 18 2007, 02:22 PM~7721392
> *yeah cast me a fleet wood lac ... i dont care i would take the worst looking one ..
> 
> i've wanted one forever and a day i hope i can get in on this round
> *


x2....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 06:22 PM~7714714
> *pick your's up from betoscustom..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  
"LA ROSITA"


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

VESTIDA DE COLOR DE ROSA :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE. is that a tamyia color???


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO BETO AINT THE ONLY ONE WITH THE RESIN IMPYS....I GOT THE 66',68',69',71',72'S......ANYONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 18 2007, 06:14 PM~7722522
> *YO BETO AINT THE ONLY ONE WITH THE RESIN  IMPYS....I GOT THE 66',68',69',71',72'S......ANYONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2007, 05:02 PM~7722463
> *NICE. is that a tamyia color???
> *


na homie. 
it's ULTRACOLOR acrylic lacquer pink mixed with white pearl base.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 06:44 PM~7722325
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "LA ROSITA"
> 
> ...


OH MAN ! I CAN ALREADY SMELL THE STINKY PINKY ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i was going to make it a rag , but i didnt wan't to fuck up a good promo.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 08:56 PM~7723305
> *i was going to make it a rag , but i didnt wan't to fuck up a good promo.
> *



IF I CAN FIND ANOTHER THEN ITS A DROP FOR SURE BROTHER ~ :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 18 2007, 04:14 PM~7722522
> *YO BETO AINT THE ONLY WITH THE RESIN  IMPYS....I GOT THE 66',68',69',71',72'S......ANYONE INTERESTED HIT ME UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



PINCHE HATER...................... :biggrin: OOPS, SORRY PRIMO NOT MY TOPIC.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 03:44 PM~7722325
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "LA ROSITA"
> 
> ...


PRIMO, ROSITA ESTA BEIN BONITA :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

yo, se. gracia's :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 04:44 PM~7722325
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> "LA ROSITA"
> 
> ...



MUY CHINGON BRO  . FIRME :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 18 2007, 07:08 PM~7723423
> *PINCHE HATER......................  :biggrin:  OOPS, SORRY PRIMO NOT MY TOPIC.
> *



NOT HATIN AT ALL PRIMO....ITS ALL GOOD....JUST TRYIN TO HELP THE HOMIES OUT TOO!.....AND WHERE DO I GET MOST OF MY KITS,PARTS,ETC FROM??????


BETOSCUSTOMS HOLMES!!!!!!!!1 PEACE BETO! CALL ME TOMMOROW FOOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE CADILLAC SHOULD BE DONE NY TONIGHT. THEN IT WILL GET SHIPPED TO THE CASTER. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:wave: the chevylade is done and i will get some paint on it today


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet!! get us some pics homie!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 09:03 PM~7716390
> *ANOTHER CHOP SHOP RIDE ALMOST DONE. JUST NEED'S A LIL PUTTY AND SANDING.
> 
> 
> ...


So what's up with my 2 piece Caddy? Are you still gonna use it? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

yes J and thank's again..  

once we make the final mold i will send it back to u bro. with a little thank's you. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

so how much will the bodys cost to buy


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 20 2007, 09:24 AM~7735354
> *yes J and thank's again..
> 
> once we make the final mold i will send it back to u bro. with a little thank's you. :biggrin:
> *


OK, thats's cool!  Can't wait to get my hands on one of those!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

those big body caddies lookin good,


i cant wait till my source lets me know when mines ready


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 21 2007, 12:42 AM~7740511
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, that looks sweet Twinn!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

DAMN TWINN

YOU GONNA GET THE SKIRTS FOR THE TAN ONE ALSO?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 20 2007, 11:32 PM~7740729
> *DAMN TWINN
> 
> YOU GONNA GET THE SKIRTS FOR THE TAN ONE ALSO?
> *


skirt's? 


dam homie that first one came out clean carnal.  

here is cadillac #3 just finished it right now ...no putty nor bondo all glue homie.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2007, 01:17 AM~7741042
> *skirt's?
> dam homie that first one came out clean carnal.
> 
> ...


i was talkin bout some skirts for the 4 door homie...

them ones you puttin out look sick homie..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2007, 01:23 AM~7741049
> *i was talkin bout some skirts for the 4 door homie...
> 
> them ones you puttin out look sick homie..
> *


you don't put skirt's on them homie. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2007, 01:26 AM~7741052
> *you don't put skirt's on them homie.  :biggrin:
> *


it was an idea homie...

just a thought....  :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2007, 12:17 AM~7741042
> *skirt's?
> dam homie that first one came out clean carnal.
> 
> ...


LOOKIN KLEAN PRIMO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S PRIMO.....  
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed....


i cant wait till im as good as yall,but it comes with lots of time and patience..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2007, 01:34 AM~7741067
> *indeed....
> i cant wait till im as good as yall,but it comes with lots of time and patience..
> *


JUST KEEP BUILDING HOMIE AND IT WILL ALL COME NATURAL.


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 20 2007, 11:42 PM~7740511
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you guys should change your club name to MMCBA..... *Master* Model Car Builders Association


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 21 2007, 01:47 AM~7741084
> *you guys should change your club name to MMCBA..... Master Model Car Builders Association
> *


THANK'S FOR COMP HOMIE'


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2007, 01:35 AM~7741069
> *JUST KEEP BUILDING HOMIE AND IT WILL ALL COME NATURAL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM YOU FOOL'S ARE PUTTING IN WERK.....GOOD JOB CARNAL'S


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

marinate, hows the wagon comin homie??


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 21 2007, 06:50 AM~7741425
> *marinate, hows the wagon comin homie??
> *



X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IT'S DONE.....NOT MY THREAD DON'T WANNA MESS UP MENACES THREAD.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. 
ANYONE CAN POST ON MY TOPIC, I DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL SHIT DOG.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S DONE. JUST NEED TO PUT THE DOOR LINE'S.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2007, 12:18 AM~7745709
> *IT'S DONE.  JUST NEED TO PUT THE DOOR LINE'S.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
looks good homie


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

U GOT MANOS BIGGZ!!!! MAD SKILLZ....LOL....HOPEFULLY I CAN MY HANDS ON A FEW OF THEM CADDIES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no shit huh?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Mr. Biggs I gotta say all your rides are 100% kick ass


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2007, 10:18 PM~7745709
> *IT'S DONE.  JUST NEED TO PUT THE DOOR LINE'S.
> 
> 
> ...



PRIMO, ERES PURO CHINGON.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM....................................


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 21 2007, 11:18 PM~7745709
> *IT'S DONE.  JUST NEED TO PUT THE DOOR LINE'S.
> 
> 
> ...


damn you biggs....

another masterpiece.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

X2 WHAT VENGENCE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S 
HERE IT IS ALL DONE. ONE COAT OF PRIMER AND IT'S OFF TO THE CASTER. SMMMOOOOOOOTHH. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

biggs how much will the bodys be


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 22 2007, 09:19 PM~7750952
> *biggs how much will the bodys be
> *


MINE WILL BE SOLD ON EBAY ONLY...BETO WILL SELL THEM ON HERE, HIT'EM UP .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh ok thanks biggs


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2007, 10:21 PM~7750968
> *MINE WILL BE SOLD ON EBAY ONLY...BETO WILL SELL THEM ON HERE, HIT'EM UP .
> *



:werd: uffin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2007, 08:21 PM~7750968
> *MINE WILL BE SOLD ON EBAY ONLY...BETO WILL SELL THEM ON HERE, HIT'EM UP .
> *



:uh: WHAT ABOUT THE MCBA MEMBERS???? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 22 2007, 10:07 PM~7751414
> *:uh: WHAT ABOUT THE MCBA MEMBERS???? :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALL WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7751547
> *YOU ALL WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF.
> *



:tears: 

damn, 

:biggrin:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

CLEAN!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN YOU BIGGS, DAMN YOU !!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 damn bro, doin the damn thing. clean


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

VERY NICE BRO!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE CASTS.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7751547
> *YOU ALL WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 23 2007, 11:33 AM~7754684
> *VERY NICE BRO!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE CASTS.
> *


we will be paying some good money to get them done. so i know they will be good. :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7751547
> *YOU ALL WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
GREAT WORK BIGGS


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 16 2007, 08:41 PM~7707919
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: #2
> 
> 
> ...


Did you master this 4 door caddy?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
NO BUT I REDID ALL THE FUCK-UP'S. AND THE ROOF WAS ALL WRONG. WHY?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 comming soon :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

cant wait!!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 25 2007, 12:55 AM~8385283
> *cant wait!!!!!
> *


x1000000000000000


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 24 2007, 08:31 PM~8385192
> *:0  :0 comming soon :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you fukkers wanna take ALL our money yea...... :biggrin:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

nice cut-dogg


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice lookin builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 25 2007, 12:31 AM~8385192
> *:0  :0 comming soon :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE THAT FOUR DOOR WAS SHUT :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:07 PM~8390085
> *DAM I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE THAT FOUR DOOR WAS SHUT :0
> *


IT'S THE NEW REVELL CADILLAC. EVERYTHING FIT'S RIGHT ON FROM THE KIT. 90'S UPGRADE 4-DOOR. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 05:16 PM~8390136
> *IT'S THE NEW REVELL CADILLAC. EVERYTHING FIT'S RIGHT ON FROM THE KIT. 90'S UPGRADE 4-DOOR. :biggrin:
> *



I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OPEN ONE, BUT HELL NO IT'S ALL SHUT..DAM...PUT ME ON THE LIST :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 25 2007, 05:19 PM~8390152
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

workin :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 25 2007, 05:20 PM~8390164
> *workin :0
> *



YOU AIN'T THE ONLY ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:18 PM~8390143
> *:biggrin:
> I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OPEN ONE, BUT HELL NO IT'S ALL SHUT..DAM...PUT ME ON THE LIST :biggrin:
> *


LOOK IN THE BACKGROUND OF THE PIC MY *****. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 05:24 PM~8390199
> *LOOK IN THE BACKGROUND OF THE PIC MY *****. :biggrin:
> *



I SEEN THAT....YOU RE-DID THE CUTTY ALSO?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:25 PM~8390207
> *I SEEN THAT....YOU RE-DID THE CUTTY ALSO?
> *


 :biggrin: AND U KNOW THIS MAN.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 05:26 PM~8390211
> *:biggrin:  AND U KNOW THIS MAN.
> *


 :0  :biggrin: :biggrin: THE OTHER ONE ALSO :0 :0 :0 :0 I BETTER GET MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:27 PM~8390217
> *:0    :biggrin:  :biggrin: THE OTHER ONE ALSO :0  :0  :0  :0 I BETTER GET MINE! :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T KNOW ABOUT BETTER. BUT U WILL GET ONE. JUST PAY TWINN 4 IT. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

sweet a 4 door 90d lac :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 05:34 PM~8390264
> *I DON'T KNOW ABOUT BETTER. BUT U WILL GET ONE.  JUST PAY TWINN 4 IT. :biggrin:
> *



.....ANTHONY WE ALREADY TALKED ABOUT THE OTHER ONE.......THE 90'S FOUR DOOR FOR SURE WILL BE PAID FOR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:38 PM~8390288
> *.....ANTHONY WE ALREADY TALKED ABOUT THE OTHER ONE.......THE 90'S FOUR DOOR FOR SURE WILL BE PAID FOR :biggrin:
> *


WE JUST FUCKING WITH U.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 25 2007, 04:37 PM~8390281
> *sweet a 4 door 90d lac :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU GOT IT BRO.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2007, 05:39 PM~8390296
> *WE JUST FUCKING WITH U.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 25 2007, 04:40 PM~8390307
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 25 2007, 04:37 PM~8390281
> *sweet a 4 door 90d lac :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I assume that when you cast it it will have the rockers and plastics molded in. right? if not you would have to mold all the custom rocker pieces plus plastics.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 24 2007, 11:31 PM~8385192
> *:0  :0 comming soon :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Ill Take one of each :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

COMING SOON. TWINN JUST TOOK THIS ONE WITH HIM TOO. 49 MERC CHOP, CHANNEL, SECTION, PANCAKE HOOD, FRENCH HEAD LIGHT'S, MASTERD BY ONE OF THE BEST BUILDER'S AROUND. MR MIKE FLYNN.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

another show stopper! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TWINNS WORK SPACE..... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2007, 08:42 PM~8441834
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> THESE ARE NEXT FOR THE CASTER. :biggrin:
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the caster twinn or beto's?


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

> THANK'S HOMIE'S...
> 
> THESE ARE NEXT FOR THE CASTER. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2007, 08:37 PM~8442274
> *the caster twinn or beto's?
> *


BOTH


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait for the Fleetwood!! Gonna hook it up for sure!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2007, 09:42 PM~8441834
> * :0 :0 :0 CAN'T WAIT! NICE PACK OF ZIG ZAGS!....PINCHE QUATE ALWAYS WITH A GUN!:biggrin: *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

There are no ZIGS in that pic! It Plastic stock ! Try custom building sometime LOL !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH SHIT DO WE HAVE COMPETING CASTERS HERE????..LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2007, 03:12 PM~8448583
> *There  are  no  ZIGS  in that  pic!    It  Plastic  stock  !    Try  custom  building  sometime  LOL  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 1 2007, 05:37 PM~8448798
> *OH SHIT DO WE HAVE COMPETING CASTERS HERE????..LOL
> *


Competing ???? ! You would have to have finish product to do that wouldn't you ? :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2007, 02:44 PM~8448861
> *Competing  ????  !  You    would  have  to  have  finish  product  to  do that  wouldn't  you  ? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 1 2007, 03:37 PM~8448798
> *OH SHIT DO WE HAVE COMPETING CASTERS HERE????..LOL
> *


we are both family..  got to keep it that way.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 1 2007, 05:53 PM~8448923
> *we are both family..  got to keep it that way.
> *


 :biggrin: 

Can we all just get along ! LOL !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2007, 04:01 PM~8449005
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Can  we  all just  get  along !  LOL !
> *


THAT'S WHAT RODNEY KING SAID AFTER WE BURNED THIS MUTHERFUCKER DOWN..


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Aug 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8452719
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


U KNOW HOW WE DO IT QUATE... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

any progress pics of the rear of the cuttys?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 2 2007, 06:10 PM~8459341
> *any progress pics of the rear of the cuttys?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 31 2007, 07:19 PM~8442650
> *BOTH
> *


twinn doin the cutlass and euro caddy and beto doin the big body caddy and merc?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 09:44 PM~8459846
> *twinn doin the cutlass and euro caddy and beto doin the big body caddy and merc?
> *


i think Twinn is doing a second run on the big bodies and everything else in the pic that was posted ! I think just a few #'s of each and don't forget i belive Beto is having the 68 Caprice That mondo updated casted !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 07:47 PM~8459868
> *i think  Twinn  is  doing  a second  run  on  the  big  bodies  and  everything  else  in the  pic  that  was  posted !    I think  just  a  few  #'s  of each    and  don't  forget  i  belive  Beto  is  having  the  68  Caprice  That  mondo  updated  casted !
> *



:0 :0 :0 thanks guys!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 07:47 PM~8459868
> *i think  Twinn  is  doing  a second  run  on  the  big  bodies  and  everything  else  in the  pic  that  was  posted !    I think  just  a  few  #'s  of each    and  don't  forget  i  belive  Beto  is  having  the  68  Caprice  That  mondo  updated  casted !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 10:01 PM~8460009
> *:biggrin:
> *



BIGGS I didnt want to get into anyones deals , Just think ahead i guess if I am wrong Sorry ! its been a few days sence i talked Twinn ! I know you and him were planning the 90's 4 dr ! ( TRING TO GET CASH FOR THAT ! LOL !) and the he spoke of the deal pending or the Merc ! The others i am not sure ! You know with Big Body and more of Cutty !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 08:08 PM~8460056
> *BIGGS      I  didnt  want  to  get  into  anyones  deals  ,  Just  think  ahead  i  guess  if  I  am  wrong    Sorry !    its  been a  few  days  sence  i  talked  Twinn !  I  know  you  and  him  were  planning  the  90's  4 dr  !  (  TRING    TO  GET  CASH  FOR  THAT  !  LOL !)    and  the  he  spoke of  the  deal  pending  or  the  Merc !  The  others  i am  not  sure !  You  know  with  Big  Body  and more of Cutty  !
> *


TWINN TOOK APART HIS CADILLAC TO MAKE A MOLD OF IT. THE CUTTY WAS REDONE, THE 4 DOOR EURO 90 AND THE MERC WILL HAVE A LIMITED RUN ON THEM.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

the 90 four door mold is drying as we speak hno: hno: hopefully we will have the first one tommorow hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 2 2007, 08:26 PM~8460202
> *the 90 four door mold is drying as we speak hno:  hno: hopefully we will have the first one tommorow hno:  hno:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 2 2007, 08:26 PM~8460202
> *the 90 four door mold is drying as we speak hno:  hno: hopefully we will have the first one tommorow hno:  hno:
> *


yo twinn u selling the big bodys or are those the pre order'd ones?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 2 2007, 08:26 PM~8460202
> *the 90 four door mold is drying as we speak hno:  hno: hopefully we will have the first one tommorow hno:  hno:
> *


MY FIRST ONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 09:30 PM~8460248
> *yo twinn u selling the big bodys or are those the pre order'd ones?
> *


SORRY HOMIE BIG BODIES ARE NOT BEING SOLD ON LIL,,BETO IS SELLING THEM HERE..HIT HIM UP


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 09:38 PM~8460341
> *MY FIRST ONE.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: hno: hno:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 2 2007, 09:42 PM~8460374
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


  :tears: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u kno i want one.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 5 2007, 06:45 PM~8478350
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



PAYPAL SENT! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

how much? Interior?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

GANGSTUH AS FUCK!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


now everyones gona finish a 4 door before biggs :0 :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 how much?


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :wow: :wow: fucking bonehead :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 5 2007, 05:45 PM~8478350
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




y u popin pills for holmse :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT for big homie......




> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 5 2007, 02:45 PM~8478350
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

EVERY THING FIT'S LIKE A GLOVE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2007, 09:54 PM~8481755
> * EVERY THING FIT'S LIKE A GLOVE.
> 
> 
> ...



does it come with interior door panels?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NOT FOR THE PRICE THAT WE ARE SELLING THEM...NOTHING A MODEL BUILDER CAN'T DO HIMSELF. :biggrin: ALL THE HARD WORK IS ALREADY DONE..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: just checking...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2007, 11:54 PM~8481755
> * REALLY NICE WORK. HATS OFF TO YOU TWO, MR BIGGS AND TWINN*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 6 2007, 03:11 AM~8481830
> *REALLY NICE WORK. HATS OFF TO YOU TWO, MR BIGGS AND TWINN
> *


X2 Looks great!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

everything fits,,mind u this was the first casting i pour this one thick and still kinda wet to pull all the crap out of the mold and everything still fit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 6 2007, 01:24 AM~8481882
> *everything fits,,mind u this was the first casting i pour this one thick and still kinda wet to pull all the crap out of the mold and everything still fit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S GUY'S..  

IT STILL LOOK'S GOOD QUATE.. :biggrin: 
I JUST TRIED EVERYTHIN TOO. AND ALL THAT SHIT GO'S RIGHT ON.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 6 2007, 06:46 AM~8482195
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x 2 :wow:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

body only no chrome right? and use the promo to finish?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 6 2007, 06:31 AM~8482265
> *body only no chrome right? and use the promo to finish?
> *


yes body only ,, you use the caddi lowrider or donk to finish


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:dunno: 



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 5 2007, 08:33 PM~8479584
> *how much?
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 6 2007, 05:31 AM~8482265
> *body only no chrome right? and use the promo to finish?
> *


IT'S THE 90 CADILLAC BODY HOMIE. NOT THE PROMO. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

these will be 35 shipped


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Aug 6 2007, 04:46 AM~8482195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks great! :cheesy: 

DAMN I hate being broke! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 6 2007, 11:23 AM~8482924
> *Looks great! :cheesy:
> 
> DAMN I hate being broke! :angry:
> *


yes, and that 4 door is pretty tempting to buy and start back at building with.. but ive never worked with resin and dont really have the money to spend on something i could mess up


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 6 2007, 09:10 AM~8482854
> *these will be 35 shipped
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 10:34 AM~8482983
> *yes, and that 4 door is pretty tempting to buy and start back at building with.. but ive never worked with resin and dont really have the money to spend on something i could mess up
> *


u have everyone here to help u along the way besides you never know till u try


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8483290
> *u have everyone here to help u along the way besides you never know till u try
> *


ill see what i can spare.. i might have an rc sold, if so ill pick me up one.. with the donor :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

What kind of casting do you guys do? I have a tail light from my Cadillac (Not A Model) and need to make a silicon mold of both tail lights to reproduce it in clear. I was put on to a process called silicon mold making and I needed some help on making the mold. But I don’t have the time or the skills. I’m willing to pay to get it done. Thanks. Here is a clip I found on you tube about the process.

Mold Makeing


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SICK!!! AND THATS A GREAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2007, 12:55 PM~8494582
> *What kind of casting do you guys do? I have a tail light from my Cadillac (Not A Model) and need to make a silicon mold of both tail lights to reproduce it in clear. I was put on to a process called silicon mold making and I needed some help on making the mold. But I don’t have the time or the skills. I’m willing to pay to get it done. Thanks. Here is a clip I found on you tube about the process.
> 
> Mold Makeing
> *


That's not an easy job casting clear stuff. You need the right equipment like a vacuum and pressure pot the cast one without any air bubbles.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT

promo caddy.....



> _Originally posted by twinn+Apr 20 2007, 07:42 PM~7740511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again how much each?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 8 2007, 12:56 AM~8500443
> *That's not an easy job casting clear stuff. You need the right equipment like a vacuum and pressure pot the cast one without any air bubbles.
> *


Thats what I have been told. That's why I'm trying to get a person that knows what they are doing to make it for me. I have tried almost every where with no luck.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 6 2007, 08:10 AM~8482854
> *these will be 35 shipped
> *


i will get one i hope this weekend waitin on paypal payment :cheesy:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU GUY'S KNOW NO MODEL IS SAFE FROM THE CHOP SHOP... :biggrin: 

COMING SOON...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 08:09 PM~9546460
> *YOU GUY'S KNOW NO MODEL IS SAFE FROM THE CHOP SHOP... :biggrin:
> 
> COMING SOON...
> ...


*THAT'S GONNA BE KLEAN PRIMO*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wow: :loco:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 09:47 PM~9547078
> *<span style='color:blue'>GRACIAS PRIMO...
> YOU NEED SOME LET US KNOW.. :biggrin: *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 06:47 PM~9547078
> *THAT'S GONNA BE KLEAN PRIMO
> *


got pics of that 'other' one u got?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 10:07 PM~9547345
> *got pics of that 'other' one u got?
> *


THE 85 GRAND PRIX.?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 10:17 PM~9547461
> *I WANT ONE!!!
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2007, 10:19 PM~9547474
> *THAT'S NEXT.... :biggrin: *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 10:20 PM~9547486
> *THAT'S NEXT.... :biggrin:
> *


tits!! that was my first car, swapped in a 275hp 350, a set of wide meats and some cheap mags!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 07:17 PM~9547461
> *THE 85 GRAND PRIX.?
> *


mid 70s regal


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 10:33 PM~9547582
> *mid 70s regal
> *


SOON MY BROTHER ,SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 09:33 PM~9547582
> *mid 70s regal
> *


'75 REGAL


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

biggs u goin to do that mailba with the sloped front end on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2007, 07:39 PM~9547621
> *biggs u goin to do that mailba with the sloped front end on it
> *


i hope not the Laguna....... it needs the chrome!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 10:38 PM~9547611
> *'75 REGAL
> *


 THE 78-79 ,SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 27 2007, 10:39 PM~9547621
> *biggs u goin to do that mailba with the sloped front end on it
> *


?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 07:48 PM~9547693
> *?
> *


the nascar style front clip.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm hoping for this.....










or this...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2007, 10:58 PM~9547756
> *i'm hoping for this.....
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN MAKE EAITHER ONE. I GOT THE HEAD LIGHT'S FROM THE CUTLASS, OR THE DOUBLE HEAD LIGHT'S FROM THE 77 MONTE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

poll or u gonna make both??????


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

id like to see the nascar style front end cause i use to have the real car


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM GOING TO MAKE THE 75...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 08:12 PM~9547910
> *SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S A '75 BUICK CUSTOM REGAL I PICKED UP ON EBAY. NEEDS A LITTLE TOUCH UP. DONOR KIT IS THE '77 MONTE CARLO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOT THE LIGHT'S DONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 11:29 PM~9548061
> *HERE'S A '75 BUICK CUSTOM REGAL I PICKED UP ON EBAY. NEEDS A LITTLE TOUCH UP. DONOR KIT IS THE '77 MONTE CARLO
> *


 WHO MADE THAT ONE PRIMO.?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 10:39 PM~9548158
> *WHO MADE THAT ONE PRIMO.?
> *


A COMPANY CALLED F&F RESIN, NOT SURE IF THEIR STILL AROUND.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT NEED'S SOME WORK BUT IT WILL WORK.  


HERE IS THE FRONT BUMPER I JUST BUTCHERED TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THIS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn all these new masters form everyone....THANK YOU ALL!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 10:29 PM~9548061
> *HERE'S A '75 BUICK CUSTOM REGAL I PICKED UP ON EBAY. NEEDS A LITTLE TOUCH UP. DONOR KIT IS THE '77 MONTE CARLO
> 
> 
> ...



HEY BETO U COULD MAKE THE 77 REGAL OR CUTLASS OUT OF THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NOT A BAD IDEA..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

77 cutlass.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2007, 03:29 PM~9552586
> *NOT A BAD IDEA..
> *


 :biggrin:........................................................................  ......................................


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2007, 09:26 AM~9550966
> *HEY BETO U COULD MAKE THE 77 REGAL OR CUTLASS OUT OF THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


x-2

once u cast it this mastered 75 regal with the round headlights, you can modify any of the future copies to be new masters of the 76/77 Cutlass and regals BOTH


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

anything new from the chop shop guys :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 12 2008, 02:24 AM~9674068
> *anything new from the chop shop guys :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any word on this clip


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Well me and twinn sat here in my hobbie room for hours looking at cutless's and decided to re-master the cutty one last time the right way. It is now to scale and to a T. Still need a few little detail to make it right but it is 90% done.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got a cutty booty kit?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thats nice... real nice.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 27 2008, 03:34 AM~12535650
> *thats nice... real nice.....
> *


x2~!!

damn I gotta find work!!! so I can buy this shit when it comes out!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

They will be reasonably priced.  
Every one is waitng for the plastic one that got pushed back a few year's. But it's all good we will only make them to order.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2008, 07:41 PM~12539108
> *They will be reasonably priced.
> Every one is waitng for the plastic one that got pushed back a few year's. But it's all good we will only make them to order.
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2008, 06:41 PM~12539108
> *They will be reasonably priced.
> Every one is waitng for the plastic one that got pushed back a few year's. But it's all good we will only make them to order.
> *


they aint never gonna produce the plastic kit......  thanks to the resins though we dont have to wait til we are blue in the face..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2008, 06:42 PM~12539115
> *WHAT UP BIG DOG :biggrin:
> *


call me wey been trying to get a hold of you.

they keep saying they are but ther aint a big demand for them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 26 2008, 11:25 PM~12535638
> *Well me and twinn sat here in my hobbie room for hours looking at cutless's and decided to re-master the cutty one last time the right way.  It is now to scale and to a T. Still need a few little detail to make it right but it is 90% done.
> 
> 
> ...


thats looks 100xs better :0 :0 the hood got the right curve now


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2008, 04:25 AM~12535638
> *Well me and twinn sat here in my hobbie room for hours looking at cutless's and decided to re-master the cutty one last time the right way.  It is now to scale and to a T. Still need a few little detail to make it right but it is 90% done.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice as always :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> THE 78-79 ,SOON. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> oh anthony please tell me you aint bullshitin bout this one i wana do a model of my real rider wait till you see it :biggrin: . so whats good homie you going to nnl west


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2007, 11:05 PM~9547835
> *I CAN MAKE EAITHER ONE.  I GOT THE HEAD LIGHT'S FROM THE CUTLASS, OR THE DOUBLE HEAD LIGHT'S FROM THE 77 MONTE. :biggrin:
> *


GO GET TENG'S THE CAR AND TOOLS AND GET THAT SHIT RIGHT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2008, 03:25 AM~12535638
> *Well me and twinn sat here in my hobbie room for hours looking at cutless's and decided to re-master the cutty one last time the right way.  It is now to scale and to a T. Still need a few little detail to make it right but it is 90% done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> > THE 78-79 ,SOON. :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > oh anthony please tell me you aint bullshitin bout this one i wana do a model of my real rider wait till you see it :biggrin: . so whats good homie you going to nnl west
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 27 2008, 02:25 AM~12535638
> *Well me and twinn sat here in my hobbie room for hours looking at cutless's and decided to re-master the cutty one last time the right way.  It is now to scale and to a T. Still need a few little detail to make it right but it is 90% done.
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: Time to stock up on donk grand national donor kits


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2008, 09:27 PM~12555240
> *Nope no lie we are in the mix with that one soon. :biggrin:
> As for the Nnl hell yeah we will be there. We are going 12 Deep. Me, Art, Twinn, Mr1/16, Chris619, trybal dog, Big Dee, Smallz, MKD, RaiderPride, AJ128, Lil joe. We got a limo van for the trip.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2008, 07:27 PM~12555240
> *Nope no lie we are in the mix with that one soon. :biggrin:
> As for the Nnl hell yeah we will be there. We are going lowridermodels We got a limo van for the trip.
> *


damn i always get left out! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 29 2008, 10:40 PM~12556887
> *damn i always get left out! :biggrin:
> *


that's cool if you can roll without the fam. We know you are the alfa male.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 29 2008, 09:43 PM~12556929
> *that's cool if you can roll without the fam. We know you are the alfa male.
> *



my kids aint goin this year...i gottta a table for the show so i have no choice but to be there!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

almost done :biggrin: 

























primered and final coat of bondo :biggrin: new 4 door 91 is also redone  








:0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

FACK!!! I go for a Job interivew tomoro AM.... wish me luck, cause if I get it.... I know where ima spend my cash!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN HOMIE!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CLOSEUP OF THE NEW 91 REWORKED CADI!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2008, 12:29 AM~12557942
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 oh damn :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 01:37 AM~12558005
> *FACK!!! I go for a Job interivew tomoro AM.... wish me luck, cause if I get it.... I know where ima spend my cash!!!
> *


got the job!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 03:25 PM~12560831
> *got the job!! :biggrin:
> *




good shit.................. congrats bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

CONGRATS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys! its gonna be different for sure, ill be working with youth from troubled homes (parents are alcoholics/junkies, etc., violent backgrounds)
job sounds pretty rewarding, and the pay is great!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 12:38 PM~12560904
> *thanks guys! its gonna be different for sure, ill be working with youth from troubled homes (parents are alcoholics/junkies, etc., violent backgrounds)
> job sounds pretty rewarding, and the pay is great!
> *


big job switch? What did you do before? My wife has been doing that for 10 years now, be ready


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 30 2008, 02:30 PM~12561297
> *big job switch?  What did you do before?  My wife has been doing that for 10 years now, be ready
> *


I was in a grocery store for 8.5 years, trained to cut meat under 5 journeyman, managed a couple departments, then left there to drive truck in town for a transport company.

I quit that, to help a buddy side houses in the next city over, and he screwed me over, and now wants my car out of his shop... today.... so im leaving to tow it home.

I know its gonna be a big change, but i need soemthing different.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 30 2008, 12:29 AM~12557942
> *almost done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



im glad yall did somethin with the rearend of the bed...it looked like hell when i had it in my hand earlier this year. Will we also be seeing a styleside bed ( without the dually fenders)?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 12:38 PM~12560904
> *thanks guys! its gonna be different for sure, ill be working with youth from troubled homes (parents are alcoholics/junkies, etc., violent backgrounds)
> job sounds pretty rewarding, and the pay is great!
> *


my dads is a alcoholic


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 30 2008, 06:35 PM~12563547
> *my dads is a alcoholic
> *


my dad's in prison.... congrats.... :uh:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

done :biggrin: 








the donor kit will finish it up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

how much!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

How soon are they going to be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 4 2009, 07:24 PM~12603486
> *How soon are they going to be available?
> *




X-2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2009, 04:58 PM~12603792
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  09 is starting off awesome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2009, 08:26 PM~12606272
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    09 is starting off awesome  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know it is going to be carnal.  
This topic was all ready 4 pages back. Thank God for Ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey thanx biggs and twinn for the hook up on some tight very clean resin, the best I've seen yet! Comeon homiez buy up this resin its well worth it you won't be disappointed! Twinn and biggs puttin it down on this resin for you all! Damn fine job!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 11 2009, 12:40 PM~12670153
> *Hey thanx biggs and twinn for the hook up on some tight very clean resin, the best I've seen yet! Comeon homiez buy up this resin its well worth it you won't be disappointed! Twinn and biggs puttin it down on this resin for you all! Damn fine job!
> *



what you get from em? pics maybe?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I GOT THE 67 CAPRICE AND A 75 CAPRICE CLIP FOR THE 76,ILL POST PICS UP TONITE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

plenty more to follow fellas ! 

I hear biggs is handling some new items , i sent twinn 2 new masters working on 2 more ! Plus with the updated molds he has done over the winter and updated master Biggs and i have done along with Twinns updated Duallie the 09 year should bring out some very wanted items ! 

Main set back is that we need everyone saying they want 1 to actually pick them up ! They are priced right , clean, and easy to clean up to make if with their donor's that are needed in the builds ! 


Current list if i'm not mistaken !

2dr caprice
67 caprice
2dr box blazer
big body 4dr
big body 2dr
2dr 80's malibu
80's malibu wagon 


Added extras !

Ls front clip ,bench seat, tail lights , rear bumper
75 caprice front clip to replace the 76 ! 


Coming soon 

updated 4dr 90ed caddy 
updated 87 cutlass euro salon
new crew cab duallie
big body caddy wagon 
77-79 thunderbird 

Master's in the works !

Mini's edition 

80-90 chevy suburban
90ed caddy hearse 

Planned new master's

Amt fitted 90's crew cab 
2dr 93-96 custom coupe caprice 

We have talked about some other but have not committed to any others ! 

Biggs want's to bring out some classics but is also focused on a few item's keeped under wraps ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn it does sound like'09 is producing some insanely good lookin resin.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

37,38,39 chevy cattle guards. 50 chevy T bars and 50 chevy O.G. skirt's. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin: 

hell yeah...do em up!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Well just got back from Strong Beach, the homie Mike ( JUST RIPE ) from the Duke's cc house and picked these up. Thank's mike you made my day homie and he even pulled them off his already built ride just for this. The only reason i say that is cause i have been looking for these, and a few other so called homie's had them but where acting like Dick's when i asked them to let us cast them THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE. Well long story short FUCK THEM we got some now. they should be done soon. Thank's to MIke and to the resin master Twinn. :biggrin: i will clean them up tonight and get them ready for casting.  .


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 06:01 PM~12672393
> *Well just got back from Strong Beach, the homie Mike ( JUST RIPE ) from the Duke's cc house and picked these up.  Thank's mike you made my day homie and he even pulled them off his already built ride just for this. The only reason i say that is cause i have been looking for these, and a few other so called homie's had them but where acting like Dick's when i asked them to let us cast them THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.  Well long story short FUCK THEM we got some now. they should be done soon. Thank's to MIke and to the resin master Twinn. :biggrin: i will clean them up tonight and get them ready for casting.  .
> 
> 
> ...


I want a set of all....the 50's are pretty hard to find with bumpers...these will be bad ass....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no kiddin..those will make a good build even better!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 03:01 PM~12672393
> *Well just got back from Strong Beach, the homie Mike ( JUST RIPE ) from the Duke's cc house and picked these up.  Thank's mike you made my day homie and he even pulled them off his already built ride just for this. The only reason i say that is cause i have been looking for these, and a few other so called homie's had them but where acting like Dick's when i asked them to let us cast them THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.  Well long story short FUCK THEM we got some now. they should be done soon. Thank's to MIke and to the resin master Twinn. :biggrin: i will clean them up tonight and get them ready for casting.  .
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

*MCBA BOMB SQUAD*

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: And you know this man.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 08:07 PM~12673024
> *:biggrin: And you know this man.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 06:01 PM~12672393
> *Well just got back from Strong Beach, the homie Mike ( JUST RIPE ) from the Duke's cc house and picked these up.  Thank's mike you made my day homie and he even pulled them off his already built ride just for this. The only reason i say that is cause i have been looking for these, and a few other so called homie's had them but where acting like Dick's when i asked them to let us cast them THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.  Well long story short FUCK THEM we got some now. they should be done soon. Thank's to MIke and to the resin master Twinn. :biggrin: i will clean them up tonight and get them ready for casting.  .
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.... i have a coca cola 50 waiting for some of these goods...... :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES WHAT I GOT....*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I almost forgot to add this one to the M.C.B.A. Bomb Squad.

1951 chevy 2 door coupe.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 11 2009, 07:27 PM~12673260
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Look at them bubble's rise.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh man this year is going to be sick.Good time to be building  .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

biggs when the malibu is done will it have the correct tail talks


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 06:01 PM~12672393
> *Well just got back from Strong Beach, the homie Mike ( JUST RIPE ) from the Duke's cc house and picked these up.  Thank's mike you made my day homie and he even pulled them off his already built ride just for this. The only reason i say that is cause i have been looking for these, and a few other so called homie's had them but where acting like Dick's when i asked them to let us cast them THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.  Well long story short FUCK THEM we got some now. they should be done soon. Thank's to MIke and to the resin master Twinn. :biggrin: i will clean them up tonight and get them ready for casting.  .
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

should i send these too?


















:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 02:13 AM~12677523
> *should i send these too?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:dunno: 

http://resinrealm.net/-MCM/CHEVROLET/52Che...onversions.html












> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 02:13 AM~12677523
> *should i send these too?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 04:29 PM~12673289
> *I almost forgot to add this one to the M.C.B.A. Bomb Squad.
> 
> 1951 chevy 2 door coupe.
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Those were the good old days


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2011, 06:11 PM~20170917
> *Those were the good old days
> *



True.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

what happen ???


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 24 2011, 06:19 PM~20170962
> *what happen ???
> *



Life.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 24 2011, 02:19 PM~20170962
> *what happen ???
> *


Lorenzo, Biggs along with quite a few of the old kats stopped posting on this site a long time ago because of all the bs and drama that was goin on....


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 02:41 PM~20171085
> *Lorenzo, Biggs along with quite a few of the old kats stopped posting on this site a long time ago because of all the bs and drama that was goin on....
> *



yeah i hear ya does any one still cast at least... we need to clean hose fuck the bullshit


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 24 2011, 07:06 PM~20171250
> *yeah i hear ya does any one still cast at least... we need to clean hose fuck the bullshit
> *


Twinn was suppose to start back doing some casting. But he hasn't posted anything yet.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 24 2011, 04:13 PM~20171298
> *Twinn was suppose to start back doing some casting. But he hasn't posted anything yet.
> *



Same shit. Too much bullshit and everyone just wants to get their hands on stuff and cast it themselves. So why put in the work if someone gonna rip you off.
Just ask Rick from ScaleDreams.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

man I dont give a fuck who make my caprice or fleetwoods I just want cars :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2011, 04:32 PM~20171417
> *Same shit. Too much bullshit and everyone just wants to get their hands on stuff and cast it themselves. So why put in the work if someone gonna rip you off.
> Just ask Rick from ScaleDreams.
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2011, 03:32 PM~20171417
> *Same shit. Too much bullshit and everyone just wants to get their hands on stuff and cast it themselves. So why put in the work if someone gonna rip you off.
> Just ask Rick from ScaleDreams.
> *



true dat brotha!! no one likes getting taking advantage of... but im sure there r enough people that buy and respect what they do that the bad apples can be weeded out if u kno some one whos copying shit cut him and any one associated with him lose in that case muthafuckers think twice about what they do and who they do it with!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2011, 01:32 PM~20171417
> *Same shit. Too much bullshit and everyone just wants to get their hands on stuff and cast it themselves. So why put in the work if someone gonna rip you off.
> Just ask Rick from ScaleDreams.
> *


amen......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 24 2011, 04:11 PM~20170917
> *Those were the good old days
> *


definatly good old days but there was still bullshit then it was just ignored better then  alot to do with more people posting up builds progress and help topics and shit it could be like that again if people didnt run from here my coins on this topic :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

For real. I left the first time but I ain't goin' nowhere. There's bullshit everywhere you go. It just smells a little different depending on the location. Lol.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The crappy part is I still get together with all the big dogs and now we just share pics on text messages or on the MCBA site. Everyone just wants to talk crap to each other, and act like they are the model god. I too say it sucks since most of the big dogs left, hopefully one day they will venture back and all tht kids will grow up and act like adults.

This is a hobby, its fun, its a stress relief in a hectic world....no need to come in here and let it be more stressful.....

I'm not going no where, but I'm not big dogg either...I just want to learn and get better and hope one day some of them will venture back.....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

but then u get guys that come back , cast some stuff to sell, then u never get it . LIKE MY BIG BODY I PAID FOR IN DEC !!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 25 2011, 08:36 AM~20177547
> *but then u get guys that come back , cast some stuff to sell, then u never get it . LIKE MY BIG BODY I PAID FOR IN DEC !!! :angry:  :angry:
> *




thats the shit right there bro thats what starts it all!! that type of shit needs to be keept between you and the at person u got beef with not plastered all over!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ACTUALLY NEEDS TO B POSTED FOR BUYERS TO BE AWARE !!I DIDNT POST NO NAMES THOUGH. BUT WE ALL KNOW WHO IT IS


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I take the good, the bad and see if there is something worthwhile 2 me.

Still some useful info here.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2011, 06:38 AM~20176793
> *The crappy part is I still get together with all the big dogs and now we just share pics on text messages or on the MCBA site.  Everyone just wants to talk crap to each other, and act like they are the model god.  I too say it sucks since most of the big dogs left, hopefully one day they will venture back and all tht kids will grow up and act like adults.
> 
> This is a hobby, its fun, its a stress relief in a hectic world....no need to come in here and let it be more stressful.....
> ...


MODEL GODS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT A JOKE!! ITS JUST A PIECE OF PLASTIC. GROW UP!! :barf: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

fuck that if u pay 4 something u should get ur shit 




> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 25 2011, 09:54 AM~20177666
> *thats the shit right there bro thats what starts it all!! that type of shit needs to be keept between you and the at person u got beef with not plastered all over!!
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 25 2011, 05:50 PM~20181190
> *fuck that if u pay 4 something u should get ur shit
> *


NO DOUBT . AMEN BROTHA.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

This is exactly the type of bullshit that never stops on here. 
Bring something up and someone has to start bringing People down. If you have a problem with someone, you deal with that person. Not come out and make dumb ass remarks on a topic that's not even yours. 
You want to know why so many people are leaving and staying away. This is why.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 25 2011, 06:34 PM~20181071
> *MODEL GODS!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT A JOKE!! ITS JUST A PIECE OF PLASTIC. GROW UP!! :barf:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


Yeah. Grow up!!!!! 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

x2 on that grow up and stop screwin up other peoples topic


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Mar 25 2011, 08:36 AM~20177547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell em A!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 25 2011, 08:47 AM~20176518
> *For real. I left the first time but I ain't goin' nowhere. There's bullshit everywhere you go. It just smells a little different depending on the location. Lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Very clever, Tonio!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Well we can see who the men and the boys r


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

for those of u that arent part of mcba keep ur commets and bs to urselfs u guys dont need to mess r topic up so stay out of r thread


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 25 2011, 09:57 PM~20183405
> *for those of u that arent part of mcba keep ur commets and bs to urselfs u guys dont need to mess r topic up so stay out of r thread
> *


Done.... Im out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

ur so funny what s wrong with what I said if u pay 4 something u should get it And if he did not get his bigbody he should tell the world about it. so that people know not 2 send money off and never get a model car. Iam happy he told me he save me money cause i want like 4 fleetwoods and if I send off 200 bucks and dont get my cars are u or mcba going 2 give my money back       





> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 25 2011, 10:57 PM~20183405
> *for those of u that arent part of mcba keep ur commets and bs to urselfs u guys dont need to mess r topic up so stay out of r thread
> *


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

no im not


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

how about this...everyone shut the fuck up...js?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 26 2011, 12:42 PM~20186195
> *ur so funny what s wrong with what I said if u pay 4 something u should get it And if he did not get his bigbody he should tell the world about it. so that  people know not 2 send money off and never get a model car. Iam happy he told me he save me money cause i want like 4 fleetwoods and if I send off 200 bucks and dont get my cars are u or mcba going 2 give my money back
> *


If he feels he needs to tell the world. There is a topic for that and have the balls to say his name if he is going to call him out.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 26 2011, 04:35 PM~20187572
> *how about this...everyone shut the fuck up...js?
> *



Just another fine example of my point I was trying to prove.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 26 2011, 04:35 PM~20187572
> *how about this...everyone shut the fuck up...js?
> *


 :uh: aren't you supposed to be gaining trust back and showin peeps your the good dude you say you are?! poppin off at the jaws like that aint gonna do it! :cheesy: now like darkside said...DONE....IM OUT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 25 2011, 06:36 AM~20177547
> *but then u get guys that come back , cast some stuff to sell, then u never get it . LIKE MY BIG BODY I PAID FOR IN DEC !!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


from Biggs? he started this topic....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 26 2011, 08:37 PM~20189151
> *from Biggs? he started this topic....
> *


nah, not biggs rollin......i think this is the whole beto fiasco thats goin on?! i paid for mine.....almost a month and i finally got my cars, so then i try to vouch for him, and i dunno?! i guess he went MIA now?! :dunno:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I feel u Iam not trying 2 keep shit going just saying 4 the new people good looking but u did not say his name whats that about sorry biggs 4 fucking ur page up. and if biggs looks at this hit me up need some models 





> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 26 2011, 06:05 PM~20188163
> *If he feels he needs to tell the world. There is a topic for that and have the balls to say his name if he is going to call him out.
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 06:02 PM~20189313
> *nah, not biggs rollin......i think this is the whole beto fiasco thats goin on?! i paid for mine.....almost a month and i finally got my cars, so then i try to vouch for him, and i dunno?! i guess he went MIA now?! :dunno:
> *


well this topic has nothing to do with Beto


----------

